# The Whisper Sale!



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

In case you missed it or don't subscribe to our mailing list here is our latest promotion...

  

Dan Cole
Mail Order Pet Supplies
www.mops.ca


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Mops is highly recommended! I've bought from them many times and been very happy.

Warren


----------

